# 2018 Giant bike Catalogue



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

https://issuu.com/progresscycle/docs/giant-liv-2018-sourcebook-cz


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, there is a Propel Advanced Disc, hmmm. I wonder whether it will be sold in the U.S. and what the U.S. pricing will be if it is???? Great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2018's color schemes are a complete failure to me..


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Devastazione said:


> 2018's color schemes are a complete failure to me..


I agree! I really want the new Propel but that paint scheme is making me vomit.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's not just the Propel either, there are only a handful of good looking bikes in Giant's entire lineup this year IMO. Everything else looks pretty ugly.


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this link.... hmmm.. love reading bike specs.


----------

